# ponds



## spotted-bass101 (May 10, 2009)

ponds are a great source of fish and a great home for creatures like-turtles,snakes,alligators,ducks,and cranes.most ponds are medium to small watersources.they are formed by natural springs in the ground.they are a great place for animals/creatures to have their young!!!there is one question though,how many creatures can live in the same pond,if there are 5 diffrent types of fish?

i have no idea!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*That would depend on the pond size. Is it 10X12 Feet, or does it cover a half acre?? how deep is it, etc. Need more info. Also Pond Boss Magazine is a great source of info for someone who has a pond and needs management help, or is thinking of building a pond. They also have an online forum, which is very informative, in all areas of stocking feeding and general fish management in a pond. And yes i agree a Pond is a wonderful gift of Nature *


----------

